# Help With a Dark Helmut Helmet!!!!!!!



## Toetag (Jan 31, 2008)

I would make the outside helmet the shell part from fiberglass. Thats all i can realy think of.


----------



## Toetag (Jan 31, 2008)

Well what ever you decide to make it from paper mache, fiberglass or whatever, but heres a idea for getting the basic shape. Take a beach ball and let a little bit of air out of it see the top of helmet where its little bit flat and for the other part of helmet try chicken wire or make whole form from chicken wire. Then you can lay what ever you want on that form. Just remember to tape everything off so the helmet comes off dont wanna be walking around with chicken wire and beach ball under there.


----------



## PoorGoo813 (Sep 28, 2008)

ok....that sounds like a great idea.

any others, before we start on this?


----------



## Purichan (Sep 16, 2008)

Thats going to be a tough one... Besides joining some site and getting their templates or making your own and building it (it'll look just like the real thing then, but it'll take a good chunk of time and money) I don't have any other ideas...


----------



## Vladimyr (Sep 24, 2008)

I would go with something along the lines of what Toetag said. I would do paper mache over either a large beach ball or one of those blow up punching balloons..you know the kind that are really big and have the rubber band attached? Get an old box and cut up the cardboard and tape it to your ball or balloon to get the rough helmet shape. Cover the whole thing with paper mache until it has a fair thickness. If you get it thick enough it will be very durable. Once done, paint it and seal that with some polyurethane. Moisture and paper mache don't mix.

The part of the helmet that covers the face can be built up with cardboard and paper mache as well. Just remember that no matter how ugly it is while building the bones of it (cardboard, tape, puddy, whatever) that it will all be covered by the paper mache. 

As for attaching the mask so it can lift up inside the helmet....I don' t know. I think I'd have to sit down with the pieces and figure that out. 

Good luck!! Sounds like a pair of really fun costumes!


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

part black plastic cauldron cut and bent by heat,then back extension added on with the material mentioned before? if you could find the really big ones i used to see?


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

Go to Lowe's or Home Depot and go to the plant section. Check out the resin planters.

They probably have several that have the basid outline you want.

Something similar to this:










Turn it upside down, dome the flat area however your comfortable and cut out the front part.

As far as setting it on your head...find a used hard hat and try an utilize the suspension system out of that (that's the headband assembly).

Not sure about the faceplate, it will have to be hinged at the 'ears'. Maybe layout the basic shape in balsa and build on that.

Just a few suggestions.


----------



## PoorGoo813 (Sep 28, 2008)

Great ideas guys.....I'll discuss it with my friends and post pix of the progress.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Just a thought, and perhaps something to consider if your friend is going to be wearing this thing for more than 10 minutes at a time, but that is going to be a heavy headpiece, no matter what you make it from.
Perhaps you could set up a simple frame on a backpack, under his costume, and the helmet could be attached to that, to keep the weight off his head and neck.

I don't have evidence, but the thought occurred to me that perhaps that's how they did it for the movie as well - the faceplate is so broad, that when it is raised, it would certainly collide with any kind of framework sitting on Rick Moranis' head, and if you notice in the second pic you've posted, he has his head turned, but the helmet is still facing forward.
If you have the helmet on a frame, the faceplate can be attached to the sides, and pivot there, and no worries about working around something on your buddies head...and he can then wear this all night, and not be crippled the next day with sprained neck and shoulder muscles.


----------



## PoorGoo813 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ugly Joe said:


> Just a thought, and perhaps something to consider if your friend is going to be wearing this thing for more than 10 minutes at a time, but that is going to be a heavy headpiece, no matter what you make it from.
> Perhaps you could set up a simple frame on a backpack, under his costume, and the helmet could be attached to that, to keep the weight off his head and neck.
> 
> I don't have evidence, but the thought occurred to me that perhaps that's how they did it for the movie as well - the faceplate is so broad, that when it is raised, it would certainly collide with any kind of framework sitting on Rick Moranis' head, and if you notice in the second pic you've posted, he has his head turned, but the helmet is still facing forward.
> If you have the helmet on a frame, the faceplate can be attached to the sides, and pivot there, and no worries about working around something on your buddies head...and he can then wear this all night, and not be crippled the next day with sprained neck and shoulder muscles.


That's something 2 think about...


----------



## mrock12079 (Aug 7, 2008)

Haha i've been trying to convince my short friend to do this costume for like 6 years ( i was going to help him and then dress as "colonel sanders;" from spaceballs, not KFC) We could never come up with a way to do the helmet though. I was going to buy a cheap witch cauldron and go from there... Keep me updated on your progress and good luck!


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

Ugly Joe said:


> Just a thought, and perhaps something to consider if your friend is going to be wearing this thing for more than 10 minutes at a time, but that is going to be a heavy headpiece, no matter what you make it from.
> Perhaps you could set up a simple frame on a backpack, under his costume, and the helmet could be attached to that, to keep the weight off his head and neck.


One of those "Why didn't I think of that Ideas". This would probably be the most comfortable, most effective and easiest way to do it. It solves most of the design problems.

The only thing I would add is: Make sure and incorporate a simple disconnect to easily separate the helmet from the backpack, because donnig the costume while wearing the helmet would be a pain (not to mention, driving a car).

Personally, I have a better build for Barf, and I'm seriously considering it.


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

If I were you, in regards to the weight concerns, I would use lexan. The pot Grim posted would be a great template. I would _carefully_ use a heat gun to mold the lexan over the pot. You will have to joinat least two sheets together to get that size. You can join then together by taking a thin strip of lexan and gluing it to the underside of the helmut with CA model glue. When you get the shape you want, paint the helmut from the inside to get a nice gloss black finish.
As for the face mask, I would carve it from blue foam. I can't think of any other way other than vacuforming lexan over a mold...which you could make from the same blue foam. For the hinging...I can't help you there. It could turn out to be a really heavy rig.


----------



## twisted_wrath (Oct 1, 2008)

good luck with your costume I'm also trying to make a dark helmet costume and I think I may try cardboard first and see what happens. I just don't know how round I will be able to shape the cardboard..I may also try foam sheets and see how well they work.


----------



## Vladimyr (Sep 24, 2008)

I think you'll do okay with the cardboard if you wet it a little. Just get a fine misting spray bottle and wet the cardboard down some as you shape it. Also, instead of using plain old corrugated cardboard you might stop by a Hobby Lobby and pick up some of the heavy "cardboard" they have back in the picture framing section. I'm not sure exactly what they call it but it comes in fairly heavy sheets and takes a bend pretty well when slightly wet.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

If it were me I would stack up layers of foam, glue, sculpt, seal and paint then mount it on a bike helmet .....take bike helmet size/shape into consideration whist sculpting.

Maybe you could print and laminate the faceplate, cut sections out to pos/neg emboss them on a cardboard sheet.

EDIT: After looking at the helmet again I refute the stacked foam idea and promote the "planter/pot/odd trash can" idea, my wife has these foam "pots" that are an inch thick and they come in all shapes and sizes, they would be easy to whittle/dremel into something useable


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

I would use something with more give than Lexan if you are molding plastic. I think sintra is popular as well as ABS.

You can also go the cardboard route and blend some curves with Bondo, though that could get heavy pretty fast. You could alternatively build a cardboard frame and then stretch fleece over it and harden it with resin.


----------



## Urshag (Jul 31, 2006)

I found this online:

Coolest Homemade Spaceballs Costumes and Photos

Hope that helps!


----------



## PoorGoo813 (Sep 28, 2008)

Actually helps a lot.......thanx a bunch.


----------



## ActOneImposters (Oct 8, 2013)

*Helpful Link*

Trying to make one this year too. Found this site....they made theirs with a plastic wash tub and a face protector. Really cool design think I am basing mine of that plan.

bloody-plastic.com/costumes/darkhelmet.html

Hope it helps


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

ActOneImposters said:


> Trying to make one this year too. Found this site....they made theirs with a plastic wash tub and a face protector. Really cool design think I am basing mine of that plan.
> 
> bloody-plastic.com/costumes/darkhelmet.html
> 
> Hope it helps


This thread is from 2008... 
But nice site find for the how-to!


----------

